# Wer hat eurer Meinung nach den schönsten Busen



## neman64 (4 März 2010)

Für mich ist es Dannii Minouge.



 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## Babs (4 März 2010)

:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
Babs natürlich
:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:

Klick mich-->

<--Klick mich
:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
Babs natürlich
:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:​


----------



## Chamser81 (5 März 2010)

Da geb ich Babs mit der Babsi absolut recht!


----------



## Nightmare86 (7 März 2010)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 März 2010)

Barbara Schöneberger.


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 März 2010)

Sarah Nile




​


----------



## Sweet Secret (17 März 2010)

ich finde den habe ich  und danach kommt jeanette biedermann


----------



## General (17 März 2010)

Sweet Secret schrieb:


> ich finde den habe ich  und danach kommt jeanette biedermann



Beweise


----------



## Sweet Secret (17 März 2010)

nene lol sieht nur mein mann


----------



## Kris83 (18 März 2010)

Groß,Straff,Geil. *Jeanette Biedermann*:hearts::hearts::hearts:


----------



## DonEnrico (18 März 2010)

Nazan Eckes!:thumbup:


----------



## amon amarth (18 März 2010)

die designerin "martina lammel".... macht beim ARD-Buffet oder auf SW3 mal nen schönen strauß´ blumen...


----------



## JohnCage (19 März 2010)

Barbara Schöneberger natürlich


----------



## Gamer2 (19 März 2010)

Megan Fox


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Apr. 2010)

Stefanie Hertel hat den schönsten Busen.


----------



## neman64 (1 Apr. 2010)

ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
1. Barbara Schöneberger 4 Stimmen
2. Jeanette Biedermann 2 Stimmen
3. Dannii Minouge 1 Stimme
Candine Michelle 1 Stimme
Sarah Nile 1 Stimme
Nazan Eckes 1 Stimme
Martina Lammel 1 Stimme
Megan Fox 1 Stimme


----------



## tiboea (3 Apr. 2010)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## andale010683 (3 Apr. 2010)

Janine Habeck


----------



## 007xy1 (4 Apr. 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es Dannii Minouge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dannii Minouge hatte wie man auf diesem Bild sieht, mal einen schönen Busen. 
Sie hat sich, ziemlich früh, ja leider operieren lassen, danach sah es nicht mehr schön aus.

Bei Barbara Schöneberger weiß ja leider keiner was genau unter der Bluse steckt, es wäre ja möglich das wenn der BH weg ist, der Busen platt bis zu den Knien hängt.


----------



## Charme (4 Apr. 2010)

Sonya kraus


----------



## skipper33 (4 Apr. 2010)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## canaryislands (4 Apr. 2010)

Michaela Schaffrath.


----------



## Marokk (4 Apr. 2010)

Annika Kipp


----------



## Tom G. (19 Apr. 2010)

Lucy Pinder


----------



## begoodtonite (19 Apr. 2010)

Katharina Böhm hat supersüße, schöne brüste!

Die frage nach dem busen ist ja eigentlich falsch, denn der busen ist das gebiet zwischen den brüsten


----------



## marcel12345 (19 Apr. 2010)

jo


----------



## 2010 lena (19 Apr. 2010)

Julia Koschitz

Schaut mal bei- http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=145112


----------



## begoodtonite (19 Apr. 2010)

wow....echt tolle brüste


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Apr. 2010)

Die "kleine" Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens hat die schönste Oberweite.


----------



## johncen (20 Apr. 2010)

*Charlotte Engelhardt!* :thumbup:


----------



## naeda (2 Mai 2010)

lucy diakovska!!


----------



## neman64 (2 Mai 2010)

ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	4 Stimmen
2.	Jeanette Biedermann	2 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	2 Stimmen
Charlotte Engelhardt	2 Stimmen
5.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Candine Michelle	1 Stimme
Sarah Nile	1 Stimme
Hazan Eckes	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Megan Fox	1 Stimme
Alexandra Neldel	1 Stimme
Janine Habeck	1 Stimme
Sonya Kraus	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Lucy Pinter	1 Stimme
Julia Koschitz	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme


----------



## 2010 lena (13 Mai 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
> 1.	Barbara Schöneberger	4 Stimmen
> 2.	Jeanette Biedermann	2 Stimmen
> Katharina Böhm	2 Stimmen
> ...



Da begoodtonite auch für Julia Koschitz ist ,sind es 2 Stimmen
und damit Platz 2:WOW:


----------



## ODESSA (17 Mai 2010)

Jessica Gomes


----------



## magdalena (17 Mai 2010)

Magdalena Neuer hat den schönsten Busen


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juni 2010)

Lena Gercke


----------



## neman64 (2 Juni 2010)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	4 Stimmen
2.	Jeanette Biedermann	2 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	2 Stimmen
Charlotte Engelhardt	2 Stimmen
Julia Koschitz	2 Stimmen
6	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Candine Michelle	1 Stimme
Sarah Nile	1 Stimme
Hazan Eckes	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Megan Fox	1 Stimme
Alexandra Neldel	1 Stimme
Janine Habeck	1 Stimme
Sonya Kraus	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Lucy Pinter	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Jessica Gomes	1 Stimme
Magdalene Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme


----------



## borussenpower94 (5 Juni 2010)

Mandy Capristo


----------



## dachs30 (6 Juni 2010)

Nazan Eckes:thumbup:


----------



## Undertaker3895 (8 Juni 2010)

Nightmare86 schrieb:


> Candice Michelle



absolut !


----------



## flonaldo7778 (9 Juni 2010)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Annihilator (9 Juni 2010)

für mich ganz klar BETTIE BALLHAUS :drip::drip::WOW::WOW::hearts::hearts:


----------



## punkerali (11 Juni 2010)

Jeanette, megan fox, alexandra neldel
wie soll MAN sich da entscheiden


----------



## jupp24 (11 Juni 2010)

Twiggy


----------



## begoodtonite (11 Juni 2010)

so schön oder zumindest besonders ist die gute nazan nicht


----------



## Billy Shears (17 Juni 2010)

Mathilda May, Traci Lords, Rosanna Arquette, ...
es gibt tausende Traumtitten, und die kommen immer zu zweit


----------



## ulrich2 (17 Juni 2010)

jeanette natürlch


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2010)

Die schönsten und größten Titten hat Stefanie Hertel.


----------



## begoodtonite (20 Juni 2010)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die schönsten und größten Titten hat Stefanie Hertel.



das lässt sich ohne schwierigkeiten widerlegen...zweifelsohne


----------



## floyd (20 Juni 2010)

Natürlich Verona



 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an, was frau und man unter "schön" denn nun genau versteht... Also, mir fallen dazu vor allem die Stichworte groß, fest, symmetrisch und gut gebräunt ein - und da ist für mich

Verona Pooth

wirklich ebenfalls so eine Art Idealmaß.

P.S.: Die Frage galt der Oberweite, nicht den rhetorischen Fähigkeiten!!!


----------



## Cherubini (23 Juni 2010)

Alida Kurras


----------



## maddog71 (23 Juni 2010)

ich stimme für Halle Berry:



 
Image Hosting provided by ImageBam


----------



## steckel (24 Juni 2010)

Verona Pooth


----------



## El Niñoforfree (24 Juni 2010)

ich würde sagen halle berry, aber Jessica Gomes is nen tick besser


----------



## Jumio (28 Juni 2010)

schönsten busen hat für mich Halle Berry aber die schönsten Brüste hat für mich Megan fox
oder collien fernandes


----------



## MarkyMark (28 Juni 2010)

Sarah Kuttner 

Beweise? Nehmt dies, Schurken 



PB sind nicht erlaubt​


----------



## neman64 (1 Juli 2010)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	4 Stimmen
Jeanette Biedermann	4 Stimmen
3.	Verona Poot	3 Stimmen
Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
5.	Katharina Böhm	2 Stimmen
Charlotte Engelhardt	2 Stimmen
Julia Koschitz	2 Stimmen
Hazan Eckes	2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	2 Stimmen
11.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Sarah Nile	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Megan Fox	1 Stimme
Alexandra Neldel	1 Stimme
Janine Habeck	1 Stimme
Sonya Kraus	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Lucy Pinter	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Jessica Gomes	1 Stimme
Magdalene Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mandy Capristo	1 Stimme
Britt Hagedorn	1 Stimme
Bettie Ballhaus	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Alida Kurras	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme


----------



## pauli1708 (2 Juli 2010)

Meine Meinung - Bettie Ballhaus


----------



## steffen0278 (2 Juli 2010)

Nazan


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2010)

Franziska von Almsick hat den schönsten Busen.


----------



## neman64 (1 Aug. 2010)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Jeanette Biedermann	4 Stimmen
Barbara Schöneberger	4 Stimmen
3.	Verona Poot	3 Stimmen
Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Hazan Eckes	3 Stimmen
7.	Katharina Böhm	2 Stimmen
Charlotte Engelhardt	2 Stimmen
Julia Koschitz	2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	2 Stimmen
Alexandra Neldel	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	2 Stimmen
15.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Sarah Nile	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Janine Habeck	1 Stimme
Sonya Kraus	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Lucy Pinter	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalene Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mandy Capristo	1 Stimme
Britt Hagedorn	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Alida Kurras	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Tracy Lords	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Collien Fernandez	1 Stimme
Franziska von Almsick	1 Stimme

Es werden auch mehrfachantworten Bewertet.


----------



## rd 204 (7 Aug. 2010)

Nazan Eckes natürlich


----------



## Kris83 (10 Aug. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann!! Ganz klar.


----------



## panda49 (10 Aug. 2010)

Charlotte Engelhardt, Barbara Schöneberger, Verona Pooth, Britt Hagedorn, katarina Witt, Ruth Moschner, Regina Halmich, Sonya Kraus, Heidi Klum, Birgit Schrowange, Nazan Eckes, Mariella Ahrens ich glaube das warst.

LG Panda :WOW:


----------



## MissFanny (10 Aug. 2010)

Heidi Klum ist wirklich gut beisammen...den häßlichsten hat auf jeden Fall Lady Gaga, hehe


----------



## rzwo (16 Aug. 2010)

Caro Beil


----------



## boyznoyz (16 Aug. 2010)

COLLIEN FERNANDEZ. Ja eindeutig Collien. Keine Frage.


----------



## redstar (21 Aug. 2010)

http://www.celebboard.net/mega-uploads/168700-sabrina-salerno.html#post611762

und Ines Cudna


----------



## tommy22686 (21 Aug. 2010)

Audrina Patridge


----------



## ddd (25 Aug. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## ruedbu (25 Aug. 2010)

alexandra neldel


----------



## ruedbu (25 Aug. 2010)




----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2010)

Maruschka Detmers


----------



## markusweber84 (1 Sep. 2010)

Mandy Capristo. Klare Sache!


----------



## NY65 (2 Sep. 2010)

Danni Minouge mit Sicherheit nicht. Da kann man ja nicht von Busen reden. Danni ist ja wie Schneewittchen. Kein Arsch, keine Tittchen. Barbara Schöneberger kommt da schon eher in Frage, wenn sie ihn dann auch mal zeigen würde.
Mein Vorschlag ist Ingrid Bartsch. Zeigen tut sie ihn leider auch nicht.
Grüße
Regi


----------



## Rumpelmucke (2 Sep. 2010)

Babs schrieb:


> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> Babs natürlich
> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> 
> ...



Wuahahaa... Die Riesendinger hat noch keiner hier nackt gesehen, und die meisten Rieseneu... eueueueu... sehen echt übel aus.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (2 Sep. 2010)

Charlotte Engelhardt. Die Möpse sind echt klasse geformt; nach dem, was man beim PB so sehen konnte. Tjaja, so gleicht die Natur die Schwächen aus...


----------



## Rumpelmucke (2 Sep. 2010)

rd 204 schrieb:


> Nazan Eckes natürlich



Hat die welche?


----------



## neman64 (2 Sep. 2010)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	7 Stimmen
2.	Jeanette Biedermann	6 Stimmen
Hazan Eckes	6 Stimmen
4.	Verona Poot	4 Stimmen
Alexandra Neldel	4 Stimmen
Charlotte Engelhardt	4 Stimmen
7.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
9.	Katharina Böhm	2 Stimmen
Julia Koschitz	2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	2 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	2 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Collien Fernandez	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
20.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Sarah Nile	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Janine Habeck	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Lucy Pinter	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalene Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Alida Kurras	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Tracy Lords	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska von Almsick	1 Stimme
Katharina Witt	1 Stimme
Ruth Moschner	1 Stimme
Birgit Schrowange	1 Stimme
Caroline Beil	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno	1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch	1 Stimme


----------



## canil (5 Sep. 2010)

Anja Kling


----------



## kloetenponny (5 Sep. 2010)

katy perry


----------



## Amazinking (5 Sep. 2010)

Ganz klar, Katy Perry


----------



## Hilfsnudel (6 Sep. 2010)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## SirBombe (6 Sep. 2010)

ich fand immer den von 
Anne Sophie Briest super bei Natalie Endstation Babystrich bzw.
dann im Playboy wahnsinn .


----------



## maggi77 (7 Sep. 2010)

Verona Pooth und Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## hamar (8 Sep. 2010)

na, Bettie Ballhaus wer sonst....:thumbup:


----------



## Merker45 (10 Sep. 2010)

International:
Nell McAndrew
Katherine Heigl


----------



## ajk80at (11 Sep. 2010)

Charlotte Engelhardt !!!! =)


----------



## steckel (11 Sep. 2010)

Verona!!!!


----------



## znieh (14 Sep. 2010)

stefanie hertel!!!


----------



## korotimi (20 Sep. 2010)

Viele viele Ladys streiten um die Plätze. Ich bin dafür, daß alles was mit Kunst gemacht wurde aus der bewertung rausfällt ! Da bleiben nicht viele übrig ! Eine jedoch weiß ich und die ist für mich die Nr. 1 - Maruschka Detmers !!


----------



## hawaiana (23 Sep. 2010)

ganz klar verona pooth


----------



## hansemann (25 Sep. 2010)

susanne bormann


----------



## aaavatoz (3 Okt. 2010)

babs natürlich


----------



## bazoo (3 Okt. 2010)

collien fernandez natürlich!!

und an zweiter stelle kommt dann martina hill


----------



## ludde (10 Okt. 2010)

Babs schrieb:


> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> Babs natürlich
> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> 
> ...


der ist auch echt


----------



## miracel (11 Okt. 2010)

Hach ja, ich mag sie... ))


----------



## HawkeyeBerlin (11 Okt. 2010)

Also ich favorisiere Martina Hill!!


----------



## Summertime (11 Okt. 2010)

kati witt


----------



## qwertzi (11 Okt. 2010)

Ganz klar Caroline Beil


----------



## kwademagitta (11 Okt. 2010)

Babs schrieb:


> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> Babs natürlich
> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> 
> ...



Schließe mich an ,na klar babsy


----------



## punkerali (15 Okt. 2010)

scarlett johanssen is am besten


----------



## ruedbu (15 Okt. 2010)

alexandra neldel


----------



## tort3 (15 Okt. 2010)

arzu bazman


----------



## jenscek (21 Okt. 2010)

na da gibt es doch so viele Varianten. Es wäre schade sich nur auf DEN schönsten festlegen zu müssen. Und dann noch die Reize der "Verpackung": mal neugierig machend, mal andeutend oder natür.


----------



## YvetteBovaFan (26 Okt. 2010)

Seit dem Audi Generation Award 2010 in Hof eindeutig Ulrike Hübner!!!!!!


----------



## Tom G. (27 Okt. 2010)

YvetteBovaFan schrieb:


> Seit dem Audi Generation Award 2010 in Hof eindeutig Ulrike Hübner!!!!!!



Seit dem Audi-Award? Hat sie den dort bekommen?

Kannst Du diese These mit Fotos belegen, der Name sagt mir weniger als nichts.


----------



## Tom G. (27 Okt. 2010)

tort3 schrieb:


> arzu bazman



Vielen Dank für den Tipp, sie war mir bis eben kein Begriff!

Sie ist tatsächlich eine ganz heiße Kandidatin für den Titel


----------



## Billy Shears (21 Nov. 2010)

TRACI LORDS




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Billy Shears (21 Nov. 2010)

und natürlich die unvergleichliche LUBA SHUMEYKO-HEGRE: 

















Lubas Titten sehen sogar von hinten toll aus:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## onkelhelmut (1 Dez. 2010)

Anja Kling.


----------



## Coo (4 Dez. 2010)

Nina Schmeuser/Heuser


----------



## Desperadoo (17 Dez. 2010)

Nazaam Eckes - ganz klar !


----------



## eXXodus (21 Dez. 2010)

collien fernandes !


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2010)

Katja Woywood


----------



## multiread (25 Dez. 2010)

... würde sagen Susanne Bormann !!!


----------



## willbilder (25 Dez. 2010)

Bin auch der Meinung es gibt viele schöne. Somit ist die Wahl des "schönsten" Busens unmöglich.


----------



## atumblaze (25 Dez. 2010)

Muriel Baumeister...


----------



## MarioP (25 Dez. 2010)

Janine Habeck ist da bei mir ganz weit vorn.


----------



## punkerali (25 Dez. 2010)

scarlett Johanssen, ohne frage


----------



## stooky (27 Dez. 2010)

maxi biewer^^


----------



## kanacky00 (29 Dez. 2010)

ganz klar Janine Habeck


----------



## shorty07 (29 Dez. 2010)

:drip: Ich schwanke noch zwischen Babs und Verona. :drip:


----------



## MrCap (30 Dez. 2010)

*Ich bin natürlich für  Babsi  und  Neubauer  einfach traumhaft lecker die zwei (oder 4) !!!*


----------



## Killerplatze (6 Jan. 2011)

Ich stimme für Nazan Eckes :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## steckel (6 Jan. 2011)

Für mich hat Verona die Besten!!!


----------



## Steven222 (7 Jan. 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger passt. Ist wirklich der schönste


----------



## sorch (7 Jan. 2011)

Babsi Schöneberger


----------



## DIDI1049 (7 Jan. 2011)

Andrea Sawatzky.Katja Riemann, Anja Kling,Gudrun Landgrebe, und nutürlich meine Frau


----------



## Rumpelmucke (7 Jan. 2011)

Rainer Calmund.


----------



## freejamer (7 Jan. 2011)

meiner
meinung nach ruth moschner


----------



## paratox (7 Jan. 2011)

*Elisha Cuthbert*


----------



## Anjo (7 Jan. 2011)

Camilla Renschke.


----------



## Rammsteins (8 Jan. 2011)

Katy Perry


----------



## aule1 (8 Jan. 2011)

nee, viel zu fett, zu massig, die ganze schoeneberger ist allgemein zu aufgedunsen.


----------



## aule1 (8 Jan. 2011)

ja, die ekkes fetzt, das is ne süsse tusse.


----------



## Daniel 11 (8 Jan. 2011)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## JohnDaniels (8 Jan. 2011)

Zur Zeit Sonya Kraus und Barbara Schöneberger!!!

Wenn die Dinger das halten, was sie in der Verpackung versprechen!

Also, liebe Playboy-Redaktion, macht den beiden mal ein Angebot, das sie nicht ablehnen können!


----------



## letmatherjunge (11 Jan. 2011)

barbara schöneberger !


----------



## beachkini (11 Jan. 2011)

Rosie Jones


----------



## syriaplanum (15 Jan. 2011)

Inez Björg David oder Lacey Chabert :thumbup:


----------



## rollg66 (22 Jan. 2011)

Verona Pooth und Sonya Kraus, aber auch Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

Für mich kein Zweifel: Maria Furtwängler hat die geilsten Titten!!


----------



## syriaplanum (6 Feb. 2011)

Hallo.
ich finde den schönsten busen hat Lacey Chabert oder Inez Björg David.


----------



## kwademagitta (6 Feb. 2011)

Für Mich Barbara Schöneberger Narturlich:WOW::WOW:


----------



## ferrarirossi (6 Feb. 2011)

Moinsen, ich finde das nazan Eckes und Jessica Alba die schönsten Brüste haben:thumbup:


----------



## düdüm (9 Feb. 2011)

Bei großen Brüsten führt nichts an Barbara Schöneberger vorbei.. ansonsten gefallen mir die von Paris Hilton auch wirklich gut


----------



## zulima (10 Feb. 2011)

Katy perry


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (12 Feb. 2011)

KATY PERRY und ANJA KLING!!!


----------



## dg5lbe (12 Feb. 2011)

Also ich bin für Andrea Kiewel. Obwohl der von Christine Neubauer ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## weidi (14 Feb. 2011)

Die Babs ist natürlich mit den tollsten und prallsten Busen gesegnet...:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## weidi (14 Feb. 2011)

Jaja,der von Christine ist wahrlich nicht zu verachten,wie die ganze Frau eben..:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## weidi (14 Feb. 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger,Christine Neubauer und Ruth Moschner haben die geilsten Titten im deutschen Fernsehen....:WOW:


----------



## trommler (15 Feb. 2011)

Ohne Zweifel, Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (15 Feb. 2011)

Klare Sache! Jennifer Love Hewitt!!!


----------



## maggi77 (15 Feb. 2011)

Ramona Drews


----------



## Sassi (16 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wer hat eurer Meinung nach den schönsten Busen.ist doch klar Saskia Valencia !!!!*

Saskia Valencia hat einfach die geilsten Titten:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Xtinalover (16 Feb. 2011)

ramona drews und christina aguilera


----------



## crushen (3 März 2011)

*Lara Stone*!!! ;-)

http://www.z-celebs.com/l/lara_stone_05/pics/lara_stone_13.jpg

http://www.z-celebs.com/l/lara_stone_01/pics/lara_stone_01.jpg


----------



## pesy (3 März 2011)

meine Frau


----------



## hans1960 (4 März 2011)

Für mich giebt es nur einen Busen!!!

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Insider37 (7 März 2011)

ich hätte eher gedacht, Anja Kling


----------



## Heino74 (13 März 2011)

Salma Hayek


----------



## ravwerner (14 März 2011)

Auch für Schöneberger


----------



## Guender (14 März 2011)

007xy1 schrieb:


> Bei Barbara Schöneberger weiß ja leider keiner was genau unter der Bluse steckt, es wäre ja möglich das wenn der BH weg ist, der Busen platt bis zu den Knien hängt.



Jetzt mach aber mal einen Punkt !

Das sie einen ziemlich voluminösen Busen hat sie ja wohl jeder.
Und diese Art von Busen hängen normal nicht. Sind ja keine Schläuche.
Du Busen-Profi ! hehehe

Gruß,
Güny


----------



## trommler (21 März 2011)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## mixedroom (25 März 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger.


----------



## dapeda (30 März 2011)

Susanne Bormann


----------



## Kuhlmann (31 März 2011)

Stellt euch mal die Frage ...

Wer hat den schönsten NATUR BUSEN ???

Meine Antwort...

Katharina Böhm


----------



## maggi77 (31 März 2011)

Ramona Drews


----------



## tropical (1 Apr. 2011)

Blake Lively
Heidi Montag
Jenna Fischer
Jenny McCarthy
Alessia Merz
Kelly Brook


----------



## linu (2 Apr. 2011)

Ich denke Arzu Bazmann ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## lisaplenske (3 Apr. 2011)

Katja Riemann natürlich . wer sonst


----------



## 65alibaba65 (4 Mai 2011)

heidi montag


----------



## neman64 (4 Mai 2011)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	28 Stimmen
2.	Verona Poot	10 Stimmen
3.	Nazan Eckes	9 Stimmen
4.	Charlotte Engelhardt	7 Stimmen
5.	Jeanette Bidermann	6 Stimmen
6.	Alexandra Neldel	5 Stimmen
Katy Perry	5 Stimmen
Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
9.	Collien Fernandez	4 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	4 Stimmen
12.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	3 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	3 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	3 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Romana Drews	3 Stimmen
23.	Julia Koschitz 2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	2 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	2 Stimmen
Inez Björg	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	2 Stimmen
38.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Sarah Nile	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Pinter	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalena Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Alida Kuras	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Birgit Schrowange	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Maxi Biewer	1 Stimme
Andrea Sawatzki	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Rosie Jones	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Andrea Kiewel	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Salma Hayek	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme


----------



## collins (5 Mai 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun.Passt ins Gesampaket... :WOW:


----------



## Adaracci (6 Mai 2011)

Ganz klar Katy Perry


----------



## ToolAddict (6 Mai 2011)

Anne Brendler


----------



## Franky70 (6 Mai 2011)

Meine Mudda...

Sorry, Babsi Schöneberger natürlich.


----------



## Freibier (6 Mai 2011)

Toad natürlich


----------



## baddb15 (9 Mai 2011)

lilly becker auch wenn die göße öfter variiert


----------



## Teckel (17 Mai 2011)

Natürlich die Schöneberger:angry:


----------



## syriaplanum (22 Mai 2011)

Inez Björg david finde ich, siehe Go West


----------



## Bargo (22 Mai 2011)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## alpennudel (25 Mai 2011)

Meine Stimme hat: Maxi Biewer


----------



## Godot (4 Juni 2011)

Maxi Biewer


----------



## JollyJumper (4 Juni 2011)

Ich hab noch zwei neue Namen... Lavinia Wilson und Lucy Scherer... auch wenn letztere nocht nicht alles gezeigt hat


----------



## hans1960 (6 Juni 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## weidi (6 Juni 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger,
Christine Neubauer,
Ruth Moschner ,
Simone Thomalla,
Diese 4 :WOWamen können den Thron für sich beanspruchen.....:WOW:


----------



## 65alibaba65 (21 Juni 2011)

heidi montag


----------



## funwave (22 Juni 2011)

Sarah Nile....

Schöner und perfekt geformter Busen, wenn man nicht auf dicke Euter steht wie ich 

Danke


----------



## Promifan71 (26 Juni 2011)

Babsie Schöneberger und die Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## rognirc (26 Juni 2011)

Salma Hayek und Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## trommler (27 Juni 2011)

Für mich hat den schönsten Busen Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## maggi77 (27 Juni 2011)

Ramona drews


----------



## neman64 (1 Juli 2011)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​1.	Barbara Schöneberger	34 Stimmen
2.	Verona Poot	10 Stimmen
3.	Nazan Eckes	9 Stimmen
4.	Charlotte Engelhardt	7 Stimmen
5.	Jeanette Bidermann	6 Stimmen
Katy Perry	6 Stimmen
7.	Alexandra Neldel	5 Stimmen
Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	5 Stimmen
10.	Collien Fernandez	4 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	4 Stimmen
Romana Drews	4 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	4 Stimmen
15.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	3 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
26.	Julia Koschitz 2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	2 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	2 Stimmen
42.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Pinter	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalena Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Alida Kuras	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Birgit Schrowange	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Rosie Jones	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Andrea Kiewel	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Mirjam Weichselbraun	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Simone Thomalla	1 Stimme


----------



## aby_san (5 Juli 2011)

:thumbup:ja mein freund,die babsi ist einfach ein wucht:crazy::drip:


----------



## rotbuche (30 Okt. 2011)

Alexandra neldel


----------



## Creek (1 Nov. 2011)

Bei großen Brüsten: Holly Peers





Bei kleinen Brüsten: Rihanna


----------



## theone1989 (3 Nov. 2011)

jeanette bidermann ganz klar


----------



## BeerLover (3 Nov. 2011)

Holly Peers


----------



## elmshorner (17 Nov. 2011)

susanne bormann...ein traum


----------



## vibfan (19 Nov. 2011)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## trommler (11 Dez. 2011)

Da gibt es überhaupt keinen Zweifel. Die schönsten Tittis hat MARIA FURTWÄNGLER!!!


----------



## chrysomeles (12 Dez. 2011)

ruth moschner


----------



## Liebscher (14 Dez. 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt und Verona Pooth


----------



## letmatherjunge (18 Dez. 2011)

:thumbup: konkurrenzlos barbara schöneberger


----------



## Creek (22 Dez. 2011)

Lucy Pinder


----------



## boamoa (24 Dez. 2011)

Ich bin ganz klar auch für Sarah Nile


----------



## hugo48 (30 Dez. 2011)

hier mal meine rangliste:
1.maria furtwängler
2.madeleine wehle
3.marlene lufen
4.joey grit winkler
5.yvonne ransbach


----------



## PackerGermany (30 Dez. 2011)

Gianna Michaels


----------



## neman64 (1 Jan. 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	36 Stimmen


 
2.	Verona Poot	11 Stimmen


 
3.	Nazan Eckes	9 Stimmen


 
4.	Jeanette Bidermann	8 Stimmen
Charlotte Engelhardt	8 Stimmen
6.	Katy Perry	6 Stimmen
Alexandra Neldel	6 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	6 Stimmen
9.	Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	5 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
12.	Collien Fernandez	4 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Romana Drews	4 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	4 Stimmen
16.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	3 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
27.	Julia Koschitz 2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	2 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
44.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalena Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Alida Kuras	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Birgit Schrowange	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Rosie Jones	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Andrea Kiewel	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Mirjam Weichselbraun	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Simone Thomalla	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Medaline Wehle	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Joey Grit Winkler	1 Stimme
Yvonne Ransbach	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme


----------



## Stephan12 (3 Jan. 2012)

Elle mac Pherson :- ))

ist zwar nicht mehr die Jüngste aber ihre Brüste sind Traumhaft schön


----------



## rotbuche (13 Jan. 2012)

Simone Thomalla:thumbup:


----------



## Anubis1100 (14 Jan. 2012)

Barbara schöneberger hat den geilsten busen


----------



## schnuppi (19 Jan. 2012)

@007xy1: Also bis zu den knien sicher nicht. Aber selbst wenn bei der Masse ein bisschen Schwerkraft mitspielen sollte (was ich nicht glaube), ist sie trotzdem noch verdammt heiß! Die sollte endlich mal ein paar gescheite Nacktfotos machen! Für mich ist auch Babsi auf platz 1


----------



## plastikjute (31 Jan. 2012)

Eieiei, die Frage war die nach dem schönsten Busen und nicht die nach dem größten Euter, oder? Barbara Schöneberger gibt bestimmt viel Milch, aber dafür braucht die für ihre Euter mittlerweile einen Kran. Und Sonya Kraus braucht nur deshalb keinen Kran, weil ihre Titten aus Hartplastik bestehen. 

Einen wirklich schönen Busen hab ich grad bei Mandy Graff hier gesehen. Da stören mich nur diese absurden, lächerlichen Puschel auf den Nippeln (wieder so eine unsägliche puritanische Ami-Mode). 

Oder schon mal den von Marie Nasemann gesehen? Perfekte Form. Genauso bei Alisar Ailabouni. Auf die Form kommt es an, nicht auf die Monstrosität. Ächz, Scheiß-Ami-Mode! Versaut den ganzen Geschmack! 

Echte Brüste bei Janine Habeck: Janine Habeck - Playboy Miss September 2006 - Pmates Beautiful Girls! 
Diese Titten bewegen sich noch!!!


----------



## daddycooly (31 Jan. 2012)

Inge Meisel natürlich!:WOW:


----------



## Black Cat (1 Feb. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann (der ist noch natürlich)


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	38 Stimmen


 
2.	Verona Poot	11 Stimmen


 
3.	Nazan Eckes	9 Stimmen
Jeanette Bidermann	9 Stimmen


 

 

5.	Charlotte Engelhardt	8 Stimmen
6.	Katy Perry	6 Stimmen
Alexandra Neldel	6 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	6 Stimmen
9.	Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	5 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
12.	Collien Fernandez	4 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Romana Drews	4 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	4 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 4 Stimmen
17.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
27.	Julia Koschitz 2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	2 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
45.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Andrea Jürgens	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalena Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Alida Kuras	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Birgit Schrowange	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Rosie Jones	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Andrea Kiewel	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Mirjam Weichselbraun	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Medaline Wehle	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Joey Grit Winkler	1 Stimme
Yvonne Ransbach	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme


----------



## DIDI1049 (1 Feb. 2012)

AGLAIA SZYSZKOWITZ hat einen super Busen!!


----------



## Myxa (5 Feb. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Rosie Jones



The Best of the Best!:thumbup:


----------



## biemer (5 Feb. 2012)

Westy star


----------



## uws (6 Feb. 2012)

1. Alida Kurras
2. Jeanette Biederman
3. Sila Sahin
4. Mirjam Weichselbraun 
5. Janina Uhse


----------



## petshop (9 Feb. 2012)

na wer denn schon: Verona Pooth

Man hofft ja immer noch, sie eines Tages im Playboy zu sehen,
aber ich befürchte, da können wir lange warten.

Gruß petshop


----------



## 17kevin07 (14 Feb. 2012)

verona pooth


----------



## ulzana69 (20 Feb. 2012)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Feb. 2012)

Stefanie Hertel
Michelle
Andrea Jürgens


----------



## Balu123 (29 Feb. 2012)

Mag sein aber auch der von Nazan Eckes ist super


----------



## bimimanaax (1 März 2012)

danke


----------



## neman64 (1 März 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​1.	Barbara Schöneberger	38 Stimmen


 
2.	Verona Poot	13 Stimmen



3.	Jeanette Bidermann	10 Stimmen
Nazan Eckes	10 Stimmen


 

 

5.	Charlotte Engelhardt	8 Stimmen
6.	Katy Perry	6 Stimmen
Alexandra Neldel	6 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	6 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	6 Stimmen
10.	Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
12.	Collien Fernandez	4 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Romana Drews	4 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	4 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 4 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	4 Stimmen
18.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
27.	Julia Koschitz 2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	2 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
Rosie Jones	2 Stimmen
Alida Kuras	2 Stimmen
Mirjam Weichselbraun	2 Stimmen
Andrea Jürgens	2 Stimmen
49.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalena Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Birgit Schrowange	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Andrea Kiewel	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Medaline Wehle	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Joey Grit Winkler	1 Stimme
Yvonne Ransbach	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme
Aglia Szyszkowitz	1 Stimme
Westy Star	1 Stimme
Salia Sahin	1 Stimme
Janina Uhse	1 Stimme
Michelle	1 Stimme


----------



## carvo (5 März 2012)

meine favoritin heißt Nina Heuser von Niedrig & Kuhnt


----------



## maggi77 (5 März 2012)

Ramona drews


----------



## giuseppe (8 März 2012)

100% richtig


----------



## Ragdoll (8 März 2012)

Tante Schönebergers Lustäpfel sind die leckersten !


----------



## firtst fx (8 März 2012)

*Katy Perry* :thumbup:


----------



## tassilo (9 März 2012)

Natürlich Leah Remini :thumbup:


----------



## wollsocke (12 März 2012)

Zur Zeit: Yvonne Ransbach


----------



## gaertner23 (16 März 2012)

Meine Stimme bekommen:

Karin Schubert 
Maxi Biewer
Anita Hofmann
Anja Petzold
Inka Schneider


----------



## bluthund (27 März 2012)

Auch für mich ist Barbara die Favoritin.....


----------



## maggi77 (10 Apr. 2012)

ramona drews


----------



## EnBWler (1 Mai 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung das denn die BIRGIT SCHROWANGE hat


----------



## neman64 (1 Mai 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S

1.	Barbara Schöneberger	40 Stimmen



 

2.	Verona Poot	13 Stimmen



 

3.	Jeanette Bidermann	10 Stimmen
Nazan Eckes	10 Stimmen



 

 

5.	Charlotte Engelhardt	8 Stimmen
6.	Katy Perry	7 Stimmen
Romana Drews	7 Stimmen
7.	Alexandra Neldel	6 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	6 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	6 Stimmen
11.	Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
13.	Collien Fernandez	4 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	4 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 4 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	4 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	4 Stimmen
19.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
27.	Julia Koschitz 2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	2 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
Rosie Jones	2 Stimmen
Alida Kuras	2 Stimmen
Mirjam Weichselbraun	2 Stimmen
Andrea Jürgens	2 Stimmen
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	2 Stimmen
Yvonne Ransbach	2 Stimmen
Birgit Schrowange	2 Stimmen
52.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalena Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Andrea Kiewel	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Medaline Wehle	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Joey Grit Winkler	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme
Aglia Szyszkowitz	1 Stimme
Westy Star	1 Stimme
Salia Sahin	1 Stimme
Janina Uhse	1 Stimme
Michelle	1 Stimme
Leah Remini	1 Stimme
Karin Schubert	1 Stimme
Anita Hofmann	1 Stimme
Ajna Pezold	1 Stimme
Inka Schneider	1 Stimme


----------



## CelebFan28 (2 Mai 2012)

Hm, kann es sein, dass 40 User zu lange gestillt wurden....? 
Meine Stimme geht natürlich an:
*Susanne Bormann*​


----------



## Rontom (19 Mai 2012)

Sollte man hier nicht lieber zwischen echten und gemachten Brüsten unterscheideiden? Im Gegensatz zu Frau Schöneberger hat Frau Pooth z.B. Silikonteile. Es ist auch schwer zu vergleichen wenn es von einigen hier genannten Stars überhaupt keine oben ohne Fotos gibt. Könnte ja sein, dass einige der Damen unschöne Nippel haben


----------



## Anyhilator (20 Mai 2012)

Ich finde es gibt mehrere Stars u. Sternchen mit einem schönen Busen
z. B.: Scarlett Johansson, Salma Hayek, Babs Schöneberger,Eva Mendes, Bar Rafaeli, Laetitia Casta usw.


----------



## iwolf (23 Mai 2012)

Tracy Lords


----------



## Muffin (28 Mai 2012)

Schwer sich zu entscheidenBabs oder Inka Schneider?
..Inka!


----------



## neman64 (1 Juni 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	43 Stimmen



 

2.	Verona Poot	14 Stimmen



 

3.	Jeanette Bidermann	10 Stimmen
Nazan Eckes	10 Stimmen



 

 

5.	Charlotte Engelhardt	8 Stimmen
6.	Katy Perry	7 Stimmen
Romana Drews	7 Stimmen
8.	Alexandra Neldel	6 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	6 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	6 Stimmen
11.	Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	5 Stimmen
14.	Collien Fernandez	4 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 4 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	4 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	4 Stimmen
19.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	3 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	3 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	3 Stimmen
30.	Julia Koschitz 2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
Rosie Jones	2 Stimmen
Alida Kuras	2 Stimmen
Mirjam Weichselbraun	2 Stimmen
Andrea Jürgens	2 Stimmen
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	2 Stimmen
Yvonne Ransbach	2 Stimmen
Birgit Schrowange	2 Stimmen
Inka Schneider	2 Stimmen
53.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalena Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Andrea Kiewel	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Medaline Wehle	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Joey Grit Winkler	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme
Aglia Szyszkowitz	1 Stimme
Westy Star	1 Stimme
Salia Sahin	1 Stimme
Janina Uhse	1 Stimme
Michelle	1 Stimme
Leah Remini	1 Stimme
Karin Schubert	1 Stimme
Anita Hofmann	1 Stimme
Ajna Pezold	1 Stimme
Eva Mendes	1 Stimme
Bar Rafaeli	1 Stimme
Letitia Casta	1 Stimme


----------



## congo64 (1 Juni 2012)

wenn es um SCHÖN geht, liegt bei mir immer eine ganz vorn :

Nazan


----------



## CharlySearch (5 Juni 2012)

*AW: Es war einmal: Anja Nejari*



Charme schrieb:


> Sonya kraus



Anja Nejari


----------



## maxatpaylasmak (5 Juni 2012)

Sila Sahin


----------



## Prinzvonoranje (6 Juni 2012)

ganz eindeutig ANDREA KIEWEL


----------



## f80 (7 Juni 2012)

würde sagen - Qualität vor Quantität - Maria Furtwängler !!


----------



## kayhoenig (7 Juni 2012)

madeleine wehle


----------



## graf65 (11 Juni 2012)

den schönsten busen hat natürlich collien fernandes


----------



## outlaw (15 Juni 2012)

Karen Markwart


----------



## Schabe55 (23 Juni 2012)

Maruschka Detmers, Lisa Bonet, Jane March, Bai Ling, Jennifer Aniston und zwar in dieser Reihenfolge! (obendrein sind die alle "Echt")


----------



## meyki (23 Juni 2012)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Anekke Dürokopp 
4. Charlotte Engelhardt
5. Collien Ulmen Fernandes


----------



## sig681 (23 Juni 2012)

Eindeutig Leah Remini


----------



## ottomane1968 (24 Juni 2012)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## neman64 (1 Juli 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	43 Stimmen



 

2.	Verona Poot	14 Stimmen



 

3.	Nazan Eckes	12 Stimmen



 

4.	Jeanette Bidermann	10 Stimmen
5.	Charlotte Engelhardt	9 Stimmen
6.	Katy Perry	7 Stimmen
Romana Drews	7 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	7 Stimmen
9.	Alexandra Neldel	6 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	6 Stimmen
Collien Fernandez	6 Stimmen
12.	Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	5 Stimmen
15.	Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 4 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	4 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	4 Stimmen
19.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	3 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	3 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	3 Stimmen
30.	Julia Koschitz 2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
Rosie Jones	2 Stimmen
Alida Kuras	2 Stimmen
Mirjam Weichselbraun	2 Stimmen
Andrea Jürgens	2 Stimmen
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	2 Stimmen
Yvonne Ransbach	2 Stimmen
Birgit Schrowange	2 Stimmen
Inka Schneider	2 Stimmen
Andrea Kiewel	2 Stimmen
Maruschka Detmers	2 Stimmen
Medaline Wehle	2 Stimmen
Leah Remini	2 Stimmen
57.	Dannii Minouge	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Magdalena Neuner	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Joey Grit Winkler	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme
Aglia Szyszkowitz	1 Stimme
Westy Star	1 Stimme
Salia Sahin	1 Stimme
Janina Uhse	1 Stimme
Michelle	1 Stimme
Karin Schubert	1 Stimme
Anita Hofmann	1 Stimme
Ajna Pezold	1 Stimme
Eva Mendes	1 Stimme
Bar Rafaeli	1 Stimme
Letitia Casta	1 Stimme
Anja Nejari	1 Stimme
Sila Sahin	1 Stimme
Karen Markwart	1 Stimme
Lisa Bonet	1 Stimme
Jane March	1 Stimme
Bai Ling	1 Stimme
Jennifer Aniston	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Anekke Dürkop	1 Stimme
Michelle Hunziker	1 Stimme


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juli 2012)

Ramona Drews


----------



## trommler (10 Juli 2012)

Ich wiederhole mich bewusst: MARIA FURTWÄNGLER!!


----------



## thehorst (12 Juli 2012)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Halmackendorf (24 Juli 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es Dannii Minouge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist aber nicht echt.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (24 Juli 2012)

*Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...* 

Allerdings, die Größe ist mir egal , hauptsache echt.

Naja vielleicht Neldel, Furtwängler, Koschitz, Hayek, Witt, Schöneberger... :crazy:


----------



## kaplan1 (30 Juli 2012)

Eindeutig Natur pur = Janine Habeck°!°


----------



## tonimohr (31 Juli 2012)

für mich hat den Jennifer Aniston! Sie ist einfach auch insgesamt eine wunderschöne und erotische Frau...


----------



## asturmlechner (31 Juli 2012)

Emily Osment hat einen schonen Busen


----------



## asturmlechner (31 Juli 2012)

Emily Osment


----------



## neman64 (1 Aug. 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	44 Stimmen



 

2.	Verona Poot	14 Stimmen



 

3.	Nazan Eckes	12 Stimmen



 

4.	Jeanette Bidermann	10 Stimmen
5.	Charlotte Engelhardt	9 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	9 Stimmen
7.	Romana Drews	8 Stimmen
8.	Katy Perry	7 Stimmen
Alexandra Neldel	7 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	6 Stimmen
Collien Fernandez	6 Stimmen
12.	Anja Kling	5 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	5 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 5 Stimmen
16.	Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	4 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	4 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	4 Stimmen
19.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	3 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	3 Stimmen
Julia Koschitz 3 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	3 Stimmen
31.	Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
Rosie Jones	2 Stimmen
Alida Kuras	2 Stimmen
Mirjam Weichselbraun	2 Stimmen
Andrea Jürgens	2 Stimmen
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	2 Stimmen
Yvonne Ransbach	2 Stimmen
Birgit Schrowange	2 Stimmen
Inka Schneider	2 Stimmen
Andrea Kiewel	2 Stimmen
Maruschka Detmers	2 Stimmen
Medaline Wehle	2 Stimmen
Leah Remini	2 Stimmen
Magdalena Neuner	2 Stimmen
Dannii Minouge	2 Stimmen
Jennifer Aniston	2 Stimmen
Emily Osment	2 Stimmen
61.	Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Joey Grit Winkler	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme
Aglia Szyszkowitz	1 Stimme
Westy Star	1 Stimme
Salia Sahin	1 Stimme
Janina Uhse	1 Stimme
Michelle	1 Stimme
Karin Schubert	1 Stimme
Anita Hofmann	1 Stimme
Ajna Pezold	1 Stimme
Eva Mendes	1 Stimme
Bar Rafaeli	1 Stimme
Letitia Casta	1 Stimme
Anja Nejari	1 Stimme
Sila Sahin	1 Stimme
Karen Markwart	1 Stimme
Lisa Bonet	1 Stimme
Jane March	1 Stimme
Bai Ling	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Anekke Dürkop	1 Stimme
Michelle Hunziker	1 Stimme


----------



## Squizz Lana (2 Aug. 2012)

1) Anja Kling
2) Collien Fernandes
3) Michelle Hunziker
4) Jessica Alba
5) Kylie Minogue


----------



## DJ Peer Siehl (2 Aug. 2012)

Ich sag auch mal:
*Anja Kling* 
(zierliche Frau mit recht großen und perfekt geformten Brüsten, zudem hat sie bei Veranstaltungen meist das aufregendste Dekolleté zu bieten)
*Kylie Minogue* 
(klein aber fein und ebenfalls perfekt geformt, passt bestens zu ihrem kleinen Luxuskörper, manchmal kommt sie auch ganz schön nippelig daher, aber eigentlich ist die Süße ja auch eher für ihren traumhaften Knack-Po berühmt)


----------



## Merker45 (4 Aug. 2012)

Carolin Stüber müsste noch genannt werden. Nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein.


----------



## dockatze0 (6 Aug. 2012)

Madonna


----------



## polli1946 (8 Aug. 2012)

kaplan1 schrieb:


> Eindeutig Natur pur = Janine Habeck°!°


ohne frage ist es maxi biewer...:thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (1 Sep. 2012)

Z W I S H E N E R G E B N I S

1.	Barbara Schöneberger	44 Stimmen



 

2.	Verona Poot	14 Stimmen



 

3.	Nazan Eckes	12 Stimmen



 

4.	Jeanette Bidermann	10 Stimmen
5.	Charlotte Engelhardt	9 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	9 Stimmen
7.	Romana Drews	8 Stimmen
8.	Katy Perry	7 Stimmen
Alexandra Neldel	7 Stimmen
Collien Fernandez	7 Stimmen
Anja Kling	7 Stimmen
12.	Christiane Neubauer	6 Stimmen
Janine Habeck 6 Stimmen
13.	Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	5 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	5 Stimmen
17.	Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	4 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	4 Stimmen
19.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	3 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	3 Stimmen
Julia Koschitz 3 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	3 Stimmen
31.	Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
Rosie Jones	2 Stimmen
Alida Kuras	2 Stimmen
Mirjam Weichselbraun	2 Stimmen
Andrea Jürgens	2 Stimmen
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	2 Stimmen
Yvonne Ransbach	2 Stimmen
Birgit Schrowange	2 Stimmen
Inka Schneider	2 Stimmen
Andrea Kiewel	2 Stimmen
Maruschka Detmers	2 Stimmen
Medaline Wehle	2 Stimmen
Leah Remini	2 Stimmen
Magdalena Neuner	2 Stimmen
Dannii Minouge	2 Stimmen
Jennifer Aniston	2 Stimmen
Emily Osment	2 Stimmen
Michelle Hunziker	2 Stimmen
Kylie Minouge	2 Stimmen
63.	Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Joey Grit Winkler	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme
Aglia Szyszkowitz	1 Stimme
Westy Star	1 Stimme
Salia Sahin	1 Stimme
Janina Uhse	1 Stimme
Michelle	1 Stimme
Karin Schubert	1 Stimme
Anita Hofmann	1 Stimme
Ajna Pezold	1 Stimme
Eva Mendes	1 Stimme
Bar Rafaeli	1 Stimme
Letitia Casta	1 Stimme
Anja Nejari	1 Stimme
Sila Sahin	1 Stimme
Karen Markwart	1 Stimme
Lisa Bonet	1 Stimme
Jane March	1 Stimme
Bai Ling	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Anekke Dürkop	1 Stimme
Caroline Stüber	1 Stimme
Madonna	1 Stimme


----------



## quimbes (2 Sep. 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> ZWISCHENERGEBNIS​
> 1. Barbara Schöneberger 4 Stimmen
> 2. Jeanette Biedermann 2 Stimmen
> 3. Dannii Minouge 1 Stimme
> ...


kati witt


----------



## quimbes (2 Sep. 2012)

katarina witt , verona pooth und basrbaraha schöneberger haben den schönsten busen


----------



## tomjones1a (3 Sep. 2012)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Katarina Witt
3. Kim Fisher


----------



## axel (4 Sep. 2012)

da gibts ja soooooooo viele.spontan fällt mir da maxi biewer ein.die hat ja charkter ;-)


----------



## axel (4 Sep. 2012)

hoppla,soll natürlich charakter heißen.


----------



## Don76 (10 Sep. 2012)

1. Barbara Schöneberger (unangefochten die absolute Nummer 1)
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Jennifer Knäble


----------



## gead (15 Sep. 2012)

SUSANNE BORMANN; WER DENN SONST.....!

grüsse


----------



## zeigegern (15 Sep. 2012)

den schönsten busen hatt natürlich INKA SCHNEIDER


----------



## hugo48 (18 Sep. 2012)

madeleine wehle, joey grit winkler, maria furtwängler


----------



## maggi77 (18 Sep. 2012)

Ramona Drews


----------



## hans1960 (19 Sep. 2012)

Für mich keine Frage,meine Frau und Barbara Schöneberger.
Leider habe ich Barbaras noch nicht in vollerPracht gesehen.
Schade


----------



## Ikonta520 (20 Sep. 2012)

Christine Neubauer einfach geil


----------



## Lenafan98 (27 Sep. 2012)

Den schönsten Busen hatte früher mal Corinna Drews,auch Ingrid Steegers ist unvergessen aber heute finde ich Heidi Klums sehr geil.


----------



## thefishnr1 (27 Sep. 2012)

Die Schöneberger


----------



## Manollo83 (28 Sep. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## neman64 (1 Okt. 2012)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	50 Stimmen




 

2.	Verona Poot	15 Stimmen




 

3.	Nazan Eckes	13 Stimmen




 

4.	Jeanette Bidermann	10 Stimmen
Maria Furtwängler	10 Stimmen
6.	Charlotte Engelhardt	9 Stimmen
Romana Drews	9 Stimmen
8.	Katy Perry	7 Stimmen
Alexandra Neldel	7 Stimmen
Collien Fernandez	7 Stimmen
Anja Kling	7 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	7 Stimmen
13.	Janine Habeck 6 Stimmen
Katharina Witt	6 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	6 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	6 Stimmen
17.	Ruth Moschner	5 Stimmen
18.	Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	4 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	4 Stimmen
21.	Halle Barry	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Britt Hagedorn	3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Inez Björg	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	3 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	3 Stimmen
Julia Koschitz 3 Stimmen
Inka Schneider	3 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	3 Stimmen
34.	Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Holly Peers	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
Rosie Jones	2 Stimmen
Alida Kuras	2 Stimmen
Mirjam Weichselbraun	2 Stimmen
Andrea Jürgens	2 Stimmen
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	2 Stimmen
Yvonne Ransbach	2 Stimmen
Birgit Schrowange	2 Stimmen
Andrea Kiewel	2 Stimmen
Maruschka Detmers	2 Stimmen
Medaline Wehle	2 Stimmen
Leah Remini	2 Stimmen
Magdalena Neuner	2 Stimmen
Dannii Minouge	2 Stimmen
Jennifer Aniston	2 Stimmen
Emily Osment	2 Stimmen
Michelle Hunziker	2 Stimmen
Kylie Minouge	2 Stimmen
Joey Grit Winkler	2 Stimmen
64.	Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Lilly Becker	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme
Aglia Szyszkowitz	1 Stimme
Westy Star	1 Stimme
Salia Sahin	1 Stimme
Janina Uhse	1 Stimme
Michelle	1 Stimme
Karin Schubert	1 Stimme
Anita Hofmann	1 Stimme
Ajna Pezold	1 Stimme
Eva Mendes	1 Stimme
Bar Rafaeli	1 Stimme
Letitia Casta	1 Stimme
Anja Nejari	1 Stimme
Sila Sahin	1 Stimme
Karen Markwart	1 Stimme
Lisa Bonet	1 Stimme
Jane March	1 Stimme
Bai Ling	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Anekke Dürkop	1 Stimme
Caroline Stüber	1 Stimme
Madonna	1 Stimme
Kim Fischer	1 Stimme
Jennifer Knäble	1 Stimme
Madeline Wehle	1 Stimme
Corinna Drews	1 Stimme
Ingrid Steger	1 Stimme


----------



## derbutsch (1 Okt. 2012)

[genau deiner meinung


----------



## Killaschaf (2 Okt. 2012)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Dolly Buster


----------



## goldlena (6 Okt. 2012)

1 Helene Fischer 2 Annemarie Warnkross 3 Magdalena Brzeska 4 Sandy Mölling 5Sophia Thomalla 6 Sara Nuru 7 Nina Bott 8 Nina Eichinger 9 Lira Bajramaj 10 Sarah Connor


----------



## sanimo (6 Okt. 2012)

ich finde Britt nicht schlecht


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## rumsel (7 Okt. 2012)

1.Katarina Witt
2. Barbara Schöneberger
3. Kim Fisher


----------



## Brauni68 (14 Okt. 2012)

Arzu Bazman! Klein,göttliche Figur, bildschön und großer Busen! Was will Mann mehr ???


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Okt. 2012)

Cote de Pablo klein aber fein.


----------



## Josef84 (14 Okt. 2012)

sylvie van der vaart hat eine schöne hand voll :thumbup:


----------



## pötzi (14 Okt. 2012)

...da gibt´s nur "Password swordfish" und dann noch
Pamela Anderson, aber VOR allen OP´s. 
zu sehen u.a. hier: @PamelaDAnderson #Playmate Miss February 1990 by I


----------



## Soko20 (14 Okt. 2012)

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## Feanor83 (14 Okt. 2012)

britt hagedorn


----------



## RogerDasSchaaf (19 Okt. 2012)

Lilly Becker... aber die Frau ist generell heiß!


----------



## hugo48 (20 Okt. 2012)

madeleine wehle -straff, knackig und genau die richtige größe-


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

also ich find den von Eva Green nicht schlecht. in Dreamers war ja einiges zu sehen...


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

Ruth Moschner


----------



## sig681 (27 Okt. 2012)

natürlich kiwi mit ihren sexy nippeln


----------



## paris15 (29 Okt. 2012)

nach wie vor unsere verona


----------



## Haffi (29 Okt. 2012)

Bar Rafaeli :drip:


----------



## shozazam (29 Okt. 2012)

Haffi schrieb:


> Bar Rafaeli :drip:



Meine Meinung! :thumbup:


----------



## Creek (30 Okt. 2012)

Holly Peers, ein Traum. *.*


----------



## TheTux (23 Nov. 2012)

Nach der Geburt noch schöner geworden - Salma Hayek


----------



## willis (23 Nov. 2012)

Susanne Bormann, Katja Flint, Natalie Portman, Alexandra Maria Lara, Alina Süggeler, Alizée, Winona Ryder, Shakira, Lisa Maria Potthoff, Johanna Klum, Hilary Swank, Halle Berry...

Die Aufzählung ist nicht vollständig ;-)


----------



## HFHFHF (25 Nov. 2012)

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## Amana (1 Dez. 2012)

Babsi Schöneberger


----------



## gaddaf (1 Dez. 2012)

Amana schrieb:


> Babsi Schöneberger


Ganz genau!


----------



## chris1712 (6 Dez. 2012)

Katarina Witt


----------



## Frenchman (8 Dez. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## HunterBlade (9 Dez. 2012)

Renee Olstead


----------



## polli1946 (9 Dez. 2012)

für meine begriffe nur die wetterfee von rtl, maxi biewer........:thx:


----------



## Harry4 (9 Dez. 2012)

jeanette Biedermann


----------



## feta (9 Dez. 2012)

genau so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## pzach3843 (10 Dez. 2012)

barbara schöneberger


----------



## Mrbf4eal (12 Dez. 2012)

Eindeutig Barbara Schöneberger!


----------



## PromiFan (12 Dez. 2012)

willis schrieb:


> Susanne Bormann, Katja Flint, Natalie Portman, Alexandra Maria Lara, Alina Süggeler, Alizée, Winona Ryder, Shakira, Lisa Maria Potthoff, Johanna Klum, Hilary Swank, Halle Berry...
> 
> Die Aufzählung ist nicht vollständig ;-)



Wow, das ist eine geile Aufzählung! Freut mich dass es hier auch Leute gibt die auch auf die nicht so abgelutschten Promifrauen stehen! Du hast ein paar sehr geile Namen dabei, wie Alexandra Maria Lara, Katja Flint oder Winona Ryder. Natürlich würde ich wieder Judith Rakers ergänzen


----------



## mrwtrs (13 Dez. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger, Beweise siehe oben...


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Dez. 2012)

Cote de Pablo


 
I Love Them To


----------



## DonVito221 (20 Dez. 2012)

Sila Sahin


----------



## PromiFan (21 Dez. 2012)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Cote de Pablo
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Them To



Sie hat nicht nur einen schönen Busen, sie ist insgesamt eine sehr erotische Erscheinung


----------



## Krone1 (21 Dez. 2012)

Alyssa Milano:thumbup:


----------



## HansiWagener (28 Dez. 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung dass ist Mariella Ahrens:thumbup:


----------



## Crossrodman (29 Dez. 2012)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## a_ngelika (30 Dez. 2012)

Barbara Wussow und Sophie Schütt


----------



## Frenchman (1 Jan. 2013)

Mariella Ahrens!


----------



## Duant (15 Jan. 2013)

für mich ganz klar beverly mitchell





ansonsten muss es immer zum typ passen. wie sähe allizee aus mit den brüsten von gemma atkinson?


----------



## MMM (22 Jan. 2013)

Helene Fischer :thumbup:


----------



## setsch (22 Jan. 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger und Salma Hayek!


----------



## trucker1973 (26 Jan. 2013)

mikaela schäfer hat den schönsten busen


----------



## beobachter5 (29 Jan. 2013)

Nina Bott und einige mehr...


----------



## TvG (29 Jan. 2013)

inez björg david und diane willems


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2013)

Z W I S C H E N E R G E B N I S​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger	58 Stimmen



 

2.	Verona Poot	16 Stimmen




 

3.	Jeanette Bidermann	13 Stimmen
Nazan Eckes	13 Stimmen



 

 

5.	Maria Furtwängler	10 Stimmen
6.	Charlotte Engelhardt	9 Stimmen
Romana Drews	9 Stimmen
8.	Katharina Witt	8 Stimmen
Susanne Bormann	8 Stimmen
10.	Alexandra Neldel	7 Stimmen
Anja Kling	7 Stimmen
Christiane Neubauer	7 Stimmen
Collien Fernandez	7 Stimmen
Katy Perry	7 Stimmen
Maxi Biewer	7 Stimmen
16.	Janine Habeck 6 Stimmen
Ruth Moschner	6 Stimmen
Salma Hayek	6 Stimmen
19.	Britt Hagedorn	5 Stimmen
Halle Barry	5 Stimmen
21.	Inez Björg	4 Stimmen
Michelle Hunziker	4 Stimmen
Sonya Kraus	4 Stimmen
Stefanie Hertel	4 Stimmen
25.	Andrea Kiewel	3 Stimmen
Arzu Bazman	3 Stimmen
Bar Rafaeli	3 Stimmen
Bettie Ballhaus	3 Stimmen
Cote de Pablo	3 Stimmen
Heidi Klum	3 Stimmen
Heidi Montag	3 Stimmen
Holly Peers	3 Stimmen
Inka Schneider	3 Stimmen
Julia Koschitz 3 Stimmen
Katharina Böhm	3 Stimmen
Megan Fox	3 Stimmen
Sarah Nile	3 Stimmen
Scarlett Johannsen	3 Stimmen
Tracy Lords	3 Stimmen
40.	Alexandra Maria Lara	2 Stimmen
Alida Kuras	2 Stimmen
Alina Süggeler	2 Stimmen
Alizze	2 Stimmen
Andrea Jürgens	2 Stimmen
Andrea Sawatzki	2 Stimmen
Birgit Schrowange	2 Stimmen
Candine Michelle	2 Stimmen
Caroline Beil	2 Stimmen
Dannii Minouge	2 Stimmen
Emily Osment	2 Stimmen
Helene Fischer	2 Stimmen
Hillary Swank	2 Stimmen
Jennifer Aniston	2 Stimmen
Jessica Gomes	2 Stimmen
Joey Grit Winkler	2 Stimmen
Johanna Klum	2 Stimmen
Katja Flint	2 Stimmen
Katja Riemann	2 Stimmen
Kim Fischer	2 Stimmen
Kylie Minouge	2 Stimmen
Lacey Chabert	2 Stimmen
Leah Remini	2 Stimmen
Lilly Becker	2 Stimmen
Lisa Maria Potthoff	2 Stimmen
Lucy Pinter	2 Stimmen
Madeline Wehle	2 Stimmen
Magdalena Neuner	2 Stimmen
Mandy Capristo	2 Stimmen
Mariella Ahrens	2 Stimmen
Martina Hill	2 Stimmen
Maruschka Detmers	2 Stimmen
Medaline Wehle	2 Stimmen
Mirjam Weichselbraun	2 Stimmen
Natalie Portman	2 Stimmen
Nina Bott	2 Stimmen
Nina Schmeuser/Heuser	2 Stimmen
Rosie Jones	2 Stimmen
Sila Sahin	2 Stimmen
Simone Thomalla	2 Stimmen
Sylvie van der Vaart	2 Stimmen
Winona Ryder	2 Stimmen
Yvonne Ransbach	2 Stimmen
83.	Aglia Szyszkowitz	1 Stimme
Ajna Pezold	1 Stimme
Alessia Merz	1 Stimme
Alyssa Milano	1 Stimme
Anekke Dürkop	1 Stimme
Anita Hofmann	1 Stimme
Anja Nejari	1 Stimme
Anne Brendler	1 Stimme
Anne Sophie Briest	1 Stimme
Annemarie Warnkross	1 Stimme
Annika Kipp	1 Stimme
Annika Kupp	1 Stimme
Audrina Patridge 1 Stimme
Bai Ling	1 Stimme
Barbara Wossow	1 Stimme
Beverly Mitchell	1 Stimme
Blake Lively	1 Stimme
Brooklyn Decker	1 Stimme
Camilla Renschke	1 Stimme
Caroline Stüber	1 Stimme
Christina Aguliera	1 Stimme
Corinna Drews	1 Stimme
Diane Willams	1 Stimme
Dolly Buster	1 Stimme
Elisha Cutbert	1 Stimme
Elle mac Pherson	1 Stimme
Eva Green	1 Stimme
Eva Mendes	1 Stimme
Franziska van Almsick	1 Stimme
Gianna Michaels	1 Stimme
Gudrun Landgrebe	1 Stimme
Helga Fedderson	1 Stimme
Ines Cunda	1 Stimme
Inge Meisl	1 Stimme
Ingrid Bartsch 1 Stimme
Ingrid Steger	1 Stimme
Jane March	1 Stimme
Janina Uhse	1 Stimme
Jenna Fischer	1 Stimme
Jennifer Knäble	1 Stimme
Jennifer Love Hewitt	1 Stimme
Jenny McCarthy	1 Stimme
Jessica Alba	1 Stimme
Jessica Simpson	1 Stimme
Judith Rankers	1 Stimme
Karen Markwart	1 Stimme
Karin Schubert	1 Stimme
Katherine Heigl	1 Stimme
Katja Woywood	1 Stimme
Kelly Brook	1 Stimme
Lara Stone	1 Stimme
Lena Gercke	1 Stimme
Letitia Casta	1 Stimme
Lindsay Lohann	1 Stimme
Lira Bajrmaj	1 Stimme
Lisa Bonet	1 Stimme
Liviana Wilson	1 Stimme
LUBA SHUMEYKO	1 Stimme
Lucy Diakovska	1 Stimme
Lucy Scherer	1 Stimme
Madonna	1 Stimme
Magdalena Brezeska	1 Stimme
Marlene Lufen	1 Stimme
Martina Lammes	1 Stimme
Maruschka Detmers	1 Stimme
Mathilda May	1 Stimme
Michaela Schäfer	1 Stimme
Michaela Schaffrath	1 Stimme
Michelle	1 Stimme
Muriel Baumeister	1 Stimme
Nell McAndrew	1 Stimme
Nina Eichinger	1 Stimme
Pamela Anderson	1 Stimme
Paris Hilton	1 Stimme
Renee Olstead	1 Stimme
Rihanna	1 Stimme
Rosanna Arquette	1 Stimme
Sabrina Salerno 1 Stimme
Salia Sahin	1 Stimme
Sandy Mölling	1 Stimme
Sara Nuru	1 Stimme
Sarah Connor	1 Stimme
Sarah Kuttner	1 Stimme
Sascia Valencia	1 Stimme
Shakira	1 Stimme
Sofia Thomalla	1 Stimme
Sophie Schütt	1 Stimme
Ulrike Hübner	1 Stimme
Westy Star	1 Stimme


----------



## thehorst (2 Feb. 2013)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Amu (2 Feb. 2013)

Babara Schöneberger !!


----------



## hugo48 (3 Feb. 2013)

madeleine wehle hat den allerschönsten busen


----------



## booti13 (9 Feb. 2013)

Jamie Lee Curtis !!! der schönste Naturbusen Hollywoods !!!

achso von den deutschen Frauen ?


Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## trommler (9 Feb. 2013)

Nachdem ich mir alles nochmal genau angesehen habe, bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass Maria Furtwängler die schönsten Tittis hat. Aus diesem Grund gebe ich ihr 10 Punkte!!


----------



## Yamou (22 Feb. 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann natürlich


----------



## goleo222 (22 Feb. 2013)

Der Screenshot von Sarah Nile ist absolut überzeugend! Super!:thumbup:


----------



## Creek (22 Feb. 2013)

Rosie Jones, einfach perfekt.


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Feb. 2013)

Cote de Pablo


----------



## Johnny59 (4 März 2013)

Camilla Renschke


----------



## Reggi (5 März 2013)

den schönsten Busen hatt Petra Kusch Lück gefolgt von Ruth Maria Kubitschek und Christiane Hörbiger


----------



## aldobih (18 März 2013)

die barbara hat eine ganz naürliche ausstrahlung und die schönsten brüste


----------



## ridi01 (27 März 2013)

W2ürde mich auch für Barbara Schöneberger entscheiden


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Babs schrieb:


> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> Babs natürlich
> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> 
> ...



Die geile Schöneberger mit ihren scharfen Riesenhupen ist mir auch spontan als erstes in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## gaddaf (3 Apr. 2013)

Verona ist einfach wunderbar


----------



## Holzauge (3 Apr. 2013)

Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## wulle81 (4 Apr. 2013)

Ich mag Katharina Witts am liebsten .


----------



## Derausdemdorf (6 Apr. 2013)

Halle Berry und Michelle Hunziker


----------



## mikki6 (8 Apr. 2013)

Birgit Schrowange


----------



## jimtheboss (16 Mai 2013)

Das hübscheste Playmate aller Zeiten.....Sarah Leisering 

Sarah Leisering | Cafe


----------



## mario46anni (17 Mai 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## silvio123 (25 Mai 2013)

monica bellucci


----------



## biggi90443 (25 Mai 2013)

Babs schrieb:


> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> Babs natürlich
> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> 
> ...




Barbara ist eine super scharfe Frau.


----------



## ALF65 (26 Mai 2013)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## blockout69 (27 Mai 2013)

setsch schrieb:


> Barbara Schöneberger und Salma Hayek!



+1 :thumbup:


----------



## sky602 (2 Juni 2013)

1. Hans Sarpei
2. Verona Poot
3. Heidi Klum
4. Ramona Drews
5. Hans Sarpei


----------



## Krone1 (2 Juni 2013)

Salma Hayek,
Alyssa_Milano
Mariella Ahrens
Cosma Shiva Hagen
Muriel Baumeister


----------



## brummer1 (2 Juni 2013)

ich:thumbup:


----------



## Stephan12 (3 Juni 2013)

Tina Plate


----------



## omglolrofloO (4 Juni 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger,Verona Pooth und Palina Rojinski,könnte mich aber nicht zwischen denen entscheiden


----------



## rosi.alcauce (28 Juni 2013)

Palina "Big boobs" Rojinski!


----------



## Slartibartfass (29 Juni 2013)

Palina Roijinski


----------



## mario46 (29 Juni 2013)

Antonia aus tirol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Haltet mich für schräg, aber ich steh auf silikon:

Kelly Trump


----------



## Milchpulver (17 Juli 2013)

Die gute alte Barbara Schöneberger mit ihren Quark-Titten. Ich steh drauf


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## BeerLover (23 Juli 2013)

Keine Frage: 

*Lucy Pinder*


----------



## hf666 (27 Juli 2013)

Palina Rojinski
Barbara Schöneberger
Janin Habeck


----------



## danbastone2 (28 Juli 2013)

jennifer aniston:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shoeslicker (28 Juli 2013)

Türkische Ladies, egal welche !:thumbup:


----------



## Traveler_1961 (30 Juli 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger natürlich:angry:


----------



## asturmlechner (3 Aug. 2013)

Hilary Duff hat den schönsten Busen?


----------



## horstwurst (7 Aug. 2013)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## willis (7 Aug. 2013)

na, Susanne Bormann natürlich :thumbup:


----------



## hugo48 (9 Aug. 2013)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Speedtouch (22 Aug. 2013)

jeanette biedermann


----------



## Urmel001 (22 Aug. 2013)

Angela Merkel


----------



## iLoveSusanSarandon (23 Aug. 2013)

Ich sag mal. 
:thx: Babs für Babsi

Hottest German Boobs for Ever :thumbup:


----------



## didi33 (24 Aug. 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

ganz klar Bar Rafaeli 

Yahooo


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel​


----------



## Fuchs2010 (28 Aug. 2013)

Das liegt ausschließlich im Auge des Betrachters!


----------



## Speedy95 (30 Aug. 2013)

Sila sahin


----------



## Reuters (30 Aug. 2013)

Pamela Anderson.


----------



## dirk717273 (1 Sep. 2013)

donenrico schrieb:


> nazan eckes!:thumbup:



stefanie hertel


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Elizabeth Mitchell oder Rosamunde Pike


----------



## dainy59 (22 Sep. 2013)

christina hendricks


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Sep. 2013)

Rosie Jones


----------



## customsys (22 Sep. 2013)

Wenn man das so genau wüsste - auf jeden Fall stelle ich mir vor, dass Kim Fisher einen wundervollen Busen hat


----------



## ThorstenKlaus (23 Sep. 2013)

Michelle Hunziker defenitiv!


----------



## Fuechslein (2 Okt. 2013)

Oh, das ist schwer zu beantworten! Aktuell auf alle Fälle Isolda Dychauk und auch Lena Meyer Landrut. Aber da gibt es sicher noch viele mehr!


----------



## Olli50 (2 Okt. 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger eindeutig


----------



## icetroll (5 Okt. 2013)

Charlize Theron :thumbup:


----------



## lrtr10 (5 Okt. 2013)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## superfan2000 (6 Okt. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel hat die geilsten Titten.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (9 Nov. 2013)

Gina Wild alias Michaela Schafrath


----------



## Gaessje (16 Nov. 2013)

Die Verona natürlich....


----------



## Donnie125 (17 Nov. 2013)

Jennifer Knäble, ganz klar


----------



## hansidu1 (17 Nov. 2013)

Megan Fox hat schöne natürliche!


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Eva LaRue hat tolle Möpse.


----------



## Merker45 (29 Nov. 2013)

simone thomalla


----------



## mcpennyxant (29 Nov. 2013)

Charme schrieb:


> Sonya kraus


Katarina Witt !!!


----------



## ddd147 (29 Nov. 2013)

Annika Kipp


----------



## FischerFan (30 Nov. 2013)

Ich - muss man mir auch ohne Beweisbilder einfach glauben


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Ich - muss man mir auch ohne Beweisbilder einfach glauben



Na gut, ich glaubs mal


----------



## FischerFan (30 Nov. 2013)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Na gut, ich glaubs mal



Siehste, wie ich eben schon im Egli Beitrag schrieb. Brüste, wohin man schaut, siehe auch dein Profilbild. Männer


----------



## Robe22 (30 Nov. 2013)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Siehste, wie ich eben schon im Egli Beitrag schrieb. Brüste, wohin man schaut, siehe auch dein Profilbild. Männer



Nun ja, hier im CB werden überwiegend Promi*frauen* geposted. Und die haben halt auch Brüste


----------



## FischerFan (30 Nov. 2013)

Mag sein, aber wenn man so wie ich mal ohne Muster einige Beiträge liest bekommt man welchen Eindruck? Brüste = viele Klicks = weil :drip:

Berichtige mich, wenn ich falsch liege  Allerdings bin ich da nicht anders, ein hübscher Mann. Naja. Ähem.


----------



## urgal (30 Nov. 2013)

ludy pinder


----------



## 11dudu11 (1 Dez. 2013)

heidi klum


----------



## Robe22 (1 Dez. 2013)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber wenn man so wie ich mal ohne Muster einige Beiträge liest bekommt man welchen Eindruck? Brüste = viele Klicks = weil :drip:
> 
> Berichtige mich, wenn ich falsch liege  Allerdings bin ich da nicht anders, ein hübscher Mann. Naja. Ähem.




Da kann ich Dich nicht berichtigen, weil Du recht hast  Allerdings ist es auch nicht verwerflich, wenn *mann* auf weibliche Brüste steht


----------



## Agathon (2 Dez. 2013)

Habt Ihr etwa meine Lieblngs-Schauspielerin Katharina Schubert vergessen?


----------



## Agathon (2 Dez. 2013)

Diese, mir unbekannte Dame, hat auch ein schönes Holz vor der Hütt'n ;-) 




 

www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=474...03105.460154467357003&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## fattony (15 Dez. 2013)

Maxi Biewer


----------



## Etzel (17 Dez. 2013)

Eindeutig Katarina Witt! Noch viel größer und schöner als 1998 und 2001. Deswegen sollte sie ein drittesmal in den Playboy! Aber sie lassen uns verhungern, leider...


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

Catherine Bell


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

bin auch eindeutig für BAbs :thumbup:


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Alle, die kein Silikon benötigen.


----------



## mehmet123 (18 Jan. 2014)

Babs schrieb:


> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> Babs natürlich
> :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:
> 
> ...



auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## cracker (20 Jan. 2014)

ich find christine neubauer!?


----------



## BeTom (20 Jan. 2014)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## drops (26 Jan. 2014)

the best boobs ever


----------



## hhgolfer (26 Jan. 2014)

Hi,

für mich alle natürlichen, allerdings bitte nicht flach wie ein Brett 

möge die Freude bei uns sein :devil:


----------



## PromiFan (29 Jan. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Nun ja, hier im CB werden überwiegend Promi*frauen* geposted. Und die haben halt auch Brüste



Die Frage bei den Promidamen ist nur immer: Sind die Brüste echt oder künstlich? Und ob sie die Dinger mit einem Push-Up künstlich größer machen als sie denn sind. Bei vielen würde man sicher eine Enttäuschung erleben wenn man sie mal oben ohne sehen würde. 
Deshalb sind mit kleinere Titten wie von Judith Rakers wesentlich lieber. Kleiner, aber dafür zu 100% echt


----------



## PromiFan (29 Jan. 2014)

Milchpulver schrieb:


> Die gute alte Barbara Schöneberger mit ihren Quark-Titten. Ich steh drauf



Quark-Titten klingt mal geil . Hab ich noch nie vorher gehört. Werde ich mal in meinen Sprachschatz aufnehmen


----------



## alcarnor (5 Feb. 2014)

Helene


----------



## maxfax88 (21 Feb. 2014)

Natürlich die Schöneberger


----------



## olic (2 März 2014)

Für mich ist der schönste der von Collien Fernandes.


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## kinci (6 März 2014)

Avril Lavigne ;-)


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

sonya kraus


----------



## danbastone (7 März 2014)

jennifer-aniston 

http://www.eonline.com/eol_images/E...er-anistple-millers-nipples.ls.11613_copy.jpg


----------



## pato64 (19 März 2014)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Babs mit der Babsi absolut recht!



Ich denke eher nicht so...aber es ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde die von Schöneberger geschmacklos !


----------



## Chamser81 (20 März 2014)

pato64 schrieb:


> Ich finde die von Schöneberger geschmacklos !



Ob Babsis Busen geschmacklos ist kann ich nicht einschätzen. Wäre aber der Versuch wert!


----------



## el_duderino (22 März 2014)

Bei der Schöneberger sehen die einfach unglaublich toll aus bei ihren Kurven, deshalb Nummer 1.

Knapp hinter ihr aber Collien!


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

Peta Todd!


----------



## mikki12 (3 Mai 2014)

Lilly Becker


----------



## Shavedharry (3 Mai 2014)

da gibt es viele...kommt auf die Körbchengröße an.....Collien Fernandes, Helene Fischer, Sylvie Meis, Michelle Hunziker.....


----------



## cc363 (3 Mai 2014)

BABS gefolgt von MAXI


----------



## GhettoJunge (8 Mai 2014)

ulrike frank


----------



## superfan2000 (11 Mai 2014)

Die Stefanie Hertel hat den schönsten Busen. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## hans.wagener (30 Juni 2014)

Ich finde den schönsten Busen hat

Alexandra Neldel
Katharina Böhm 
& Mariella Ahrens


----------



## magsie (1 Juli 2014)

Maxi Biewer ist der Busen schlechthin.


----------



## Franko2009 (1 Juli 2014)

Kelly Preston


----------



## sentenza77 (8 Juli 2014)

Stefanie Kloß


----------



## randall78 (9 Juli 2014)

Arzu Bazman - ganz klaaaa !!!!


----------



## Celebbo (10 Juli 2014)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden:

Arzu Bazman
Ariane Sommer
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Katy Perry
Laetitia Casta
Marta Jandová
Sarah Tkotsch


----------



## oOFAIRY_TAILOo (12 Juli 2014)

Kate Upton <3


----------



## voorzitter2009 (13 Juli 2014)

:angry:die deutsche frauen sins einfach schon und hut aussehend.


----------



## Me_myself (13 Juli 2014)

Yvonne Catterfeld  

Collien Fernandes und natürlich Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## superfan2000 (10 Nov. 2014)

Die Stefanie Hertel hat den schönsten Busen.


----------



## rd 204 (23 Jan. 2015)

super prima beitrag


----------



## Stoney (25 Jan. 2015)

Sylvie meis:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## TreborXM (28 Sep. 2015)

Lena Gercke


----------



## tonastar (30 Okt. 2015)

Mandy Graff


----------



## eis (19 Nov. 2015)

Das kann *MANN* doch nur richtig beurteilen nach Inaugenscheinnahme oder/und eben mit den Händen.  Also was soll die Frage. Außerdem ist das subjektiv und nicht objektiv.

Ich finde den Busen der Dame in meiner Sig geil, es gibt aber sicherlich weitere Millionen die mich auch in Freude versetzen könnten.


----------



## Baustert Paul (16 Mai 2016)

[/SIZE Für mich hat Helene Fischer den schönsten Busen.Die Helene Fischer ist ganz einfach super und ganz grosse Klasse.:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## AdamKnix (9 Juni 2016)

Ruth Moschner


----------



## ichbinsnur85 (1 Okt. 2016)

anja nejarri


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## bohrhammer (11 Dez. 2016)

Verona Pooth. Die hat einen tollen Busen


----------



## Finderlohn (11 Dez. 2016)

Babsi Schöneberger hat den schönsten Busen.Schön Griffig!:thumbup:


----------



## Slimy (30 Jan. 2017)

:drip: *Victoria Beckham* :drip:



​


----------



## Martini Crosini (8 Juli 2022)

wer mal seine eigne Partnerin und Ihre Brüste beobachtet hat , wird festgestellt haben , dass diese sich 
im Laufe der Jahre verändern . Ob Frau steht , liegt , sich bückt mit oder ohne Push up arbeitet , die 
Brüste liegen , stehen immer anders …… Deshalb lieben wir Männer ja die weibliche Brust so sehr …..


----------

